# Gunsmith near Albany



## Spinnerbait (Feb 22, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good gunsmith near Albany? 
Thanks.


----------



## Hammack (Feb 22, 2010)

what are you wanting to have done?


----------



## lxbowhunter (Feb 22, 2010)

dennis vann is a very good gunsmith, he used to do his work at american outdoors, i believe he picks up at backwoods outdoors now, but you can get hold of him at fairway toyota he is the service manager there


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 22, 2010)

buddy roseberry at lake blackshear after10am or so 229-853-2355


----------



## ironhead7544 (Feb 23, 2010)

Is Thomasville too far?


----------

